# A Couple from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre (More coming)



## ions (Mar 28, 2011)

Great place to check out and support!


----------



## reedshots (Mar 28, 2011)

nice shots.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2011)

Sparky like!


----------



## BlackDog (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Job, I love them!


----------



## Forkie (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful.  Particularly the wolf - well done.


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2011)

Great photo of a wolf! Really managed to capture a very wild and free look to the creature and the background is really free of clutter (something that can be tricky in some wildlife centres). The Lynx is a bit close cropped along the top of the frame, though might work a little bitter with a bit shaved of the right of the photo just to decentre the cat (from the right because its gaze is a slightly more to the left than straight forward)


----------



## Miladymimi (Mar 29, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## ions (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions Overread. Agreed, the crop is close up top. I am a fan of subject headroom.

Here's Renard the Red Fox:


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2011)

And a very pretty fox he is too - love that you've not chopped paws or ears off by accident (ever so easy to do when shooting)


----------



## JBArts (Mar 29, 2011)

These are superb wildlife photos. You really did a great job capturing those wild creatures. Can't wait to see the other images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow on the first one! great work, i defiantly need to find time to go this summer


----------



## ions (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## ions (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic shots!!! What lens?


----------



## ions (Mar 31, 2011)

I rented the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS Mk II for this shoot. To put it bluntly that lens is freaking awesome.


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeez these are amazing!!!


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 2, 2011)

fantasic shot, they look great


----------



## kasperjd4 (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome shots!! That big cat looks freaking scary!! Was this out in the wild or in a zoo type place?


----------



## ions (Apr 2, 2011)

A zoo type place. The Muskoka Wildlife Centre in Ontario.


----------



## ions (Apr 4, 2011)

Luna, a Saw-whet Owl from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SCastellari (Apr 7, 2011)

Even if I prefer "real" wild pictures, I have to say you did a great job! Compliments!

Just a quick comment on your last shot: Probably the owl it's too much in the center. I'd put it slightly to the left. IMHO

Stefano


----------



## ions (Apr 8, 2011)

Akayla and Montana, Gray/Timber Wolves from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 8, 2011)

...I'm in love with every one of these shots! I live in southern Ontario, so I'm going to have to try this place out!


----------



## ions (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you Kate. It's definitely worth the trip. I may be organizing a group trip up there some time in the Spring. PM me if you're interested and if I do organize something I'll be sure to let you know. 

& thank you all who commented. 

Stefano, I agree, I should have composed some more room in the direction the owl was looking. Obviously I didn't at the time and I'm admiring the smoothness of the 70-200 Mk II too much to crop out any of its goodness.


----------



## Markw (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow.  These are great.  Quite impressive series here.  How were you metering for these shots?  Particularly the wolf and fox photos?

Mark


----------

